# 2500 vs 2500HD



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

What are the big differences between the 2?I was just looking at both(2002's)and the 2500 is 8700gvw with 8 lug rims so it's not the "fake" 3/4 ton you used to see with the 6 lug rims.I understand the 2500HD is around 9200 gvw,other than the obvious what are the big diff's?Axles,tranny's,etc?Is it possible to bump up the reg. 2500 with the normal suspension tricks,extra leaves,crank the torsion bars etc? or is there more to a HD?


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

I was shopping around and found the same thing. My dealer told me that the 2500HD is really the old 1 ton, they only sell the "1 ton" model as a dually now.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

There are no powertrain differences.The rear axle on the automatic 2500's is the 9.5 14 bolt GM has used forever,i have them in my 2500LD's.The 2500 5 speed uses the full floating 10.5", a very strong rear end. It is in fatc stronger than what you get in a 2500HD if you have a 6.0 auto,they only get a semi floating rear axle,which is a disgrace to a truck touted as a 1 ton.Im not sure of the 6.0 5speeds,I havent had a chance to confirm what they have. All Dmaz/8100 2500HD use 11.5" American axle,full floating,very strong. It is possible to raise the regular 2500,by the traditional methods. I do not like to raise the front end more than an inch by cranking the bars,they do not ride,and ahndle good after that,they tend to wander and pogo on bumps too. The frame is beefier on the HD,the front end had bigger brakes,thicker rotors.Im not sure of the actual control arms/apindles,but GM doesnt usually change what is working,so they may be the same. As you know the 2500HD sit 2-3" higher by the raising the body like a factory body lift,in order to clear the beefy allison transmission. There is nothing wrong with the 2500,everyone all the sudden calls it LD now because there is an HD,as you noted it is in fact a 2500HD,as well. All trucks over 8500GVWR are HD,irreguardless of what they are called.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

John,very informative post,exactly the info i was looking for,thanks alot.BTW,the 2500 was a 6.0 with auto.,The HD was a duramax with Allison,Regardless of HD or not,my current budget is telling me i will have to settle for a 6.0 vs Duramax!


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Arc Burn,

The difference between the 2500(LD) and the 2500HD is mostly the GVWR. If I am not mistaken, the 2500(LD) have a GVWR of 8600 lbs. The 2500HD have a GVWR of 9200 lbs. GM said that they both are 3/4 ton trucks, but really, the 2500(LD) is 3/4 ton and the 2500HD is really an one ton truck. The 3500 also have GVWR of 9200 lbs so it is the same, except that it has dual rear wheels. I like the 2500HD better, it sits higher, heavy duty one ton truck, better suited for work. When I was looking at Chevy truck, I did a pricing comparison by building and pricing to the exact specifications for each truck, and the only difference is $300. Go with 2500HD, you will be happy and be proud of it.  

If you don't need the diesel, then don't. The only transmission you can get with the Duramax is Allison. I have heard many good things about Duramax, they are really good diesel engines. But the Allison transmission is another story. Alot of people are having problems with them as I heard. Do a bit of search. It has been discussed recently. 

You will be pleased with 6.0L gas enging with the 4L80E automatic transmission. 6.0L has plenty of power, probably more power than you would need. Many people are having a success with 4L80E transmission. I have 6.0L with 4L80E on my '02 2500HD with over 7200 miles and am very satisfied with it.


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John DiMartino _
> *There are no powertrain differences.The rear axle on the automatic 2500's is the 9.5 14 bolt GM has used forever,i have them in my 2500LD's.The 2500 5 speed uses the full floating 10.5", a very strong rear end. It is in fatc stronger than what you get in a 2500HD if you have a 6.0 auto,they only get a semi floating rear axle,which is a disgrace to a truck touted as a 1 ton.Im not sure of the 6.0 5speeds,I havent had a chance to confirm what they have. All Dmaz/8100 2500HD use 11.5" American axle,full floating,very strong. It is possible to raise the regular 2500,by the traditional methods. I do not like to raise the front end more than an inch by cranking the bars,they do not ride,and ahndle good after that,they tend to wander and pogo on bumps too. The frame is beefier on the HD,the front end had bigger brakes,thicker rotors.Im not sure of the actual control arms/apindles,but GM doesnt usually change what is working,so they may be the same. As you know the 2500HD sit 2-3" higher by the raising the body like a factory body lift,in order to clear the beefy allison transmission. There is nothing wrong with the 2500,everyone all the sudden calls it LD now because there is an HD,as you noted it is in fact a 2500HD,as well. All trucks over 8500GVWR are HD,irreguardless of what they are called. *


John, All 6.0 HD's get the 10.5 full floater. All 8.1 and diesel's get the 11.5 full floater.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Joey i have 2 friends with 6.0 HD's,one's a 2500HD crew cab,an 01,the other an excab swb. I popped the rear lug covers off,no hub,semi floating rear end. I seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

With parts restraints GM has been known to use whats available but they should not have the semifloating axle. I have never seen one like that and the parts book lists all HD's have the 10.5 standard and the 11.5 optional.

I know the light duty 2500's use the 9.5 inch axle and 2500 burbs with the 6.0 use it but the 8.1 burb uses the 10.5.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Now if they could only make them "look" heavy duty!My Z-71 with rear helpers and the torsions cranked up does not sit to much lower than the 2500HD,on the other hand the 250 Superduty looks like it would drive over top my Z 
At this point,even the regulat 2500 is going to be a big jump from the half ton which i would like to once again say has performed flawlessly thru yet another northeast winter,I have seen more probs.on this board with new HD trucks and yet listen to people crticize the half tons!Whatever ,All i know is i been plowing for almost 8 years with half tons and have yet to see one fail.Sorry,didn't mean to change the subject!I just get a little worked up over that subject


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

I bought a 01 2500 LD x-cab 4x4. Why ? At the time
GM HDs were going for full boat price. No GM dealer
would do me the GM employee discount on one either.
Most on the lot were 35k and up loaded !
The LD had all the power goodies, posi, tow pkg. ,
auto-track 4 WD (love it too) and plow prep...
Sticker $32100....GM discount $5000, rebate
(not avail. on HDs )$2500 and 2.9% GMAC finance
to boot !............geo


----------

